# off topic : electric football fans here ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

Complety assumed off topic thread, this days I'm looking for other table top sport games. After cars slot racing, I'm interested in table hockey (already looking for a Stiga competition board) and electric football.

I just wanted to know if anyone here was interested in that side of our hobby (=tabletop gaming/simulation), since I plan to build my board myself.


thanks, 


dimitri


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tim who goes by sundance on the board is into the football heavy.He hasnt been posting on the board lately but I am sure hes out there.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I assume that demether's 'football' is the same as our soccer.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Not all all, I'm speaking about american football, not soccer. I hate soccer


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_football


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Football it is...*



demether said:


> Not all all, I'm speaking about american football, not soccer. I hate soccer


demether, thank you for the clarification. :thumbsup:

Good luck with getting your football game up and running.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

THank you !


I found a great electric football related forum to make my first steps 


dimitri


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I LOVE the slide lever, table top Hockey games. I tracked a deluxe Bobby Orr version from the early 70's a few years back on the bay. I liked electric football, liked the electric baseball better though. I think with alot of table top games, the fun depends on your opponet... you need to play someone at the same skill level or it gets boring. 

with my electric football game, I had a kicker so strong I could punch a field goal from anywhere on the field


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hey guys! That's the way we use to get down. We have the Coleco Electric Football called Command Control, but won't sell it for nothing in the world. If you want to get 1.....look on the BAY.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*The place to get it all*

Big fan of Electric Football. They make great pit crew guys too!

http://www.miggle.com/store/

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

not QUITE electric football, but i have one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MONDAY-...in_0?hash=item3ca53c48f9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

my box is in better shape. i bought it at a thrift store because it said Aurora on it. i think i've had it out of the box twice--once when i brought it home to to see what all was in there, and once to show a guy who was into electric football games. if anyone is interested in trading it for some slot car stuff, let me know and i'll drag it out and take pics and get an accurate inventory...

--rick

edit: box for mine actually looks more like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-1972-ABC...0?hash=item56347bf2e1&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm currently searching for a decent priced game for now. People advised me a Tudor #620, wich is the big board Tudor made. But it's difficult to find it (and find a seller who accepts to send it to France with a fair price).


So I guess I'll have to make my own game board


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Love both electric football and table top hockey games. Have a stiga hockey game with about 25 teams and have two football games one from the 70's and one from the 90's when target use to sell them.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

If your looking for hockey game go to Table Hockey Shop.com You'll be amazed.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*First person who completed a electric football pass raise your hand!*

I could never get the passer in electric football to complete a pass. The football was a piece of felt with a slit in it and I could never complete a pass. Had some great 100 yard kickoff returns though. 

I had another football game where the field was a large piece of vinyl (like 6' x 3') and the running back was wind up guy on wheels. The defense had 10 players stationary and one tackler on wheels that your opponent would roll (i.e. throw) at your runner. The passer threw a Styrofoam ball that you could never complete either.

Now how about ping pong ball basketball, I could score with that!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

bobwoodly said:


> I had another football game where the field was a large piece of vinyl (like 6' x 3') and the running back was wind up guy on wheels. The defense had 10 players stationary and one tackler on wheels that your opponent would roll (i.e. throw) at your runner. The passer threw a Styrofoam ball that you could never complete either.
> 
> 
> > It was made by Louis Marx..........I have one (now) in the box, but back in the day that thing took up more space then the old slot car set, but both were fun to play on dad's pool table!
> ...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There you go ... table hockey games. I have not even thought about those for years.

Table hockey games were second only to slot cars for me for indoor activities. (Street hockey was the #1 outside sport, played it 365 days a year, subzero to 90s.) I would play table hockey against one of my friend's older brothers and his college friends. I was maybe spanning the 10-15 year age. We would play full length regulation games, sometimes three or four in a row. Even played a few under blacklight conditions, reasons that only became apparent to me in later teenage years. Scores were generally in the low single digits, like 5-3 after 60 minutes of play. The guy I spent the most time playing against had the incredible ability to do a complete play-by-play of the game, both sides of the puck, as he was playing the game in real time. These weren't hacker games either, plenty of setup plays, two player passes, tip-ins, etc. Very competitive. I usually played as the Montreal Canadiens and my arc nemesis was usually the Boston Bruins. Beliveau vs. Esposito, Dryden vs. Cheevers, Cournoyer vs. Orr, etc. 

I had a really nice big tabletop set that came with every team in the NHL included in the set. The players were metal and were finished on both sides. Maybe a Coleco or Eagle set, can't really remember. I would clean the "ice" with Pledge and that would make a huge difference, just like what a real ice rink feels like after a fresh Zamboni pass. That was one toy that got worn out from use. Not a single drop of MIB toy collecting blood running in my veins. Wore that sucker out.

Table top football. Migraine inducing hum box. Semi interesting. Had a little set with metal slab players and a little felt football. It had a screw to control the vibration amplitude over a range from "annoying everyone in the house" all the way up to "getting a boot stuck up your butt" disgustingly loud. A friend had the set SCJ is talking about and it was interesting for a few minutes. Once you've felt the power of the metal rods twisting in your hands and tipping in a slapshot from the defenseman to the left winger, all the while listening to the full length version of _In-a-Gada-da-Vida_ three times in a row, the vibraslab football games just didn't hold up. 

So now that you've piqued my interest ... what would be a really good quality table top hockey set to get these days? I may have to dust off the old virtual skates and break out the Pledge. Tell me more, please.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey AFX, I too was madly into table top hockey and always wanted a clear dome one (like the arcades had) for my home, but everytime one came close some bill or real life reasoning stopped me from buying it.
Me and my buddy would go to the mall and have a crowd watching cuz we where so loud and trash talking each other all the time, lol.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> what would be a really good quality table top hockey set to get these days? I may have to dust off the old virtual skates and break out the Pledge. Tell me more, please.


It should be a STIGA table hockey board. It's sweden I beleive, all NHL teams are made (in 3d painted figures), and most of the major national teams.

It's a game used in all major international competitions. Used mostly in northen europe, canada, USA, and Russia (lands of ice hockey).





















the board price is reasonnable and you can find spare replacement parts and teams easily.

One major improvement on this game is the possibility to play behind the goal, like the real thing, so there 're no dead spot on the field.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

AFX, I know what you mean. My buddy and I would play for hours on end. When I was 15, I had an old digital clock from the late 70's that got rained on. It gave me the coolest malfuction... I could set it for 10 mins and it would count down, second by second, and the the alarm would go off at zero. We would play 3, 10 min periods... we'd even keep a scorebook for later trash talking rights. My buddy was 2 yrs older than me and when he went into the Navy, my table hockey playing days were over. In those days, most of the games came with the Rangers vs the Canadians, but I painted one set... to your dreaded Bruins. I grew up in NJ but for some reason I was a big Bruins fans back then. I think it was because I liked Cheevers face mask when I was a kid. Brad Park was one of my favorites too. 

We got very good at the game... 2 player, even the occasional 3 player passing plays, tips ins, rebounds passed back and then re-shot. I wish video cameras were as cheap and easy to come by back then as they are now, we would have had a whole playoff series, complete with instant replay highlights..lol! Like you, I had one of those old record players that would just keep replaying the same record over and over again until you got up and changed it, for us it was the Beatle White album, side one. (back in ther ussr, dear prudence, glass onion, bungalow bill, etc) We wore out both, hockey game and album. 

I even did a photo essay on it for my high school photography class... posing players (as best one can win thin flat metal players), setting up passing plays, cheesy as all hell, but I got a "B" on it. I wish I could find those pics now.... it would really be a laugh! 

This one buddy and I would compete at anything, all day long.... in the foul weather, it was table hockey and electric baseball, in nice weather it was whiffle ball. Man, we'd play from noon to supper, day in and day out. Those were the days. 

I hope Heaven is real and it allows us to go back and relive all the good days from our lives again and again, THAT would be Heaven to me.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sure were Jim...*



videojimmy said:


> ...all day long.... Those were the days.


Hey Ma.... Kool-Aid break ! ! nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I was actually a big time Bruins fan but I let my friend and table hockey rival have that team. He had the play-by-play thing down so well, especially the Esposito-Hodge-Cashman line, so I didn't mind playing the arch-rival Montreal Canadiens team, shootout at the Garden or battle at the Forum. The overall quality of the players in the NHL back then was pretty high and you respected every team and their good players, even when they were on opposing teams. At the top of the list of course was Bobby Orr, the single most amazing and talented player I have ever seen play the game, bar none.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

demether said:


> Hi,
> Complety assumed off topic thread, this days I'm looking for other table top sport games. After cars slot racing, I'm interested in table hockey (already looking for a Stiga competition board) and electric football.
> I just wanted to know if anyone here was interested in that side of our hobby (=tabletop gaming/simulation), since I plan to build my board myself.
> 
> ...


Best place around for electric football is at: www.miniaturefootball.org 
they have rules, leagues, tournaments, conventions, metal face masks and even little Nike swooshes for your players gloves, cleats etc.

I have evenm seen self sculpted figures that look as good as the 1/8th scale McFarlend ones do.

------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

if you find a french guy on MF.org...perhaps you'll recognize him ^^

I agree with the modelling skills of some members out there. Really impressive, and finally quite similar to slot car or wargame minis people skills too !


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Electric football is alive and well.*

Hello Demether My name is Tim Young I am a member in good standing with the MFCA . I currently play in 2 electric football Leagues. Two weeks ago I was in Canton Ohio for our convention. This is no longer the game I played many moons ago. I currently own multiple boards and am constructing my own big board. Here are two links that may help and feel free to contact me. 
Coach Tim :thumbsup:
[URL="http://www.leaguelineup.com/welcome.asp?url=hhefl"]http://www.miniaturefootball.com/forum/login.php?do=logout&logouthash=e901833af1db9c705b97bbca72f94e8d[/URL]
http://www.leaguelineup.com/welcome.asp?url=hhefl


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Leaps and bounds....*

Not just yer stoopid cousin's toy anymore. These have come a long way since I last played in the 60's. check it out 



  nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*har!!*





 :thumbsup:nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is hilarious!!! and great memories to boot.
Late 70s, my friend down the street had a football game.
It was the Superbowl version of the Dallas Cowboys and Pittsburgh Steelers.
After that Superbowl in 76, Im assuming this must have been a popular setup.
We spent more time talking about football than playing the game.
Never could complete a pass and the players didn't always go in the direction you wanted them to,
Especially if they got stepped on and you bent one of the tabs.
He also had some mega set of army men. It was a WWII set with Germans and US soldiers.
The Germans had a mountain base. There must have been 300 soldiers in the set.
We would play war for hours, setting up our bases and taking turns shooting rubber bands at each others set up.
Childhood was good. We did that in between Hot Wheels, Legos, Star Wars, 
and running Evil Kenivel across the street in front of passing cars.

Rich


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh lordy, between blowing up my plastic soldiers with black cats and burning up half the lawn trying to crank Evil Kneivel through the burning rings of fire I had a great time....

"hey, where are you going with that lighter fluid?"
".... ummm, to douse a hula hoop in flames and jump Evil Kneivel through it?"
"..... ok, be careful"

And to be able to put Reggie Jackson through my spokes just one more time..... wish I could.

Makes me glad the Atari 2600 didn't come out until I was 12 and still loved to be outside!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> Hello Demether My name is Tim Young I am a member in good standing with the MFCA .


Hi Tim, I'm already member of the miniaturefootball.com forum : you 'll find my newbie questions under the (very original) name of...."the french guy" ! 

I'm planning to build my own board too, because importing a board from USA is so expensive. I should received my first teams quite soon. 




> Makes me glad the Atari 2600 didn't come out until I was 12 and still loved to be outside!


I played videos games since atari 2600, then sega, genesis, super nes, etc, etc... but I always loved to make models, lego, meccano, etc... I think the kids today who want a wii to play tennis....should go outside, and play tennis for real , no ? 

Perhaps I'm just too old already...even I'm "only" 30 ! :dude:


when we were young, with my brother, we lived in a house with a concrete terace in front of it, we passed entire days playing street hockey, basketball, tennis on it ! Now I just can't imagine to do sport for more than 10 minutes ^^


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't imagine leagues for the electric football. The sets must have come a long way since my time. I am like BobWoodley, no such thing as a complete pass. We had to tinker with the little plastic brushes on the players so they wouldn't spin in circles. I don't really remember scoring, just watching a cluster of little plastic toys hopping to the vibration. There was always one player that race off randomly and hug the goal post. I had a game where the football was a shaped magnet and the top of the player's base was metal. The idea was the QB could throw a pass and the magnet would stick to the metal of the receiver. Impossible.
Jim


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

incredible...but true ! 

It's quite the same in slot car racing...making a JL tjet running well ! I have got friends here in France who never runs tjets because JL or AW tjets are not running well (in my own humble opinion and experiment) out of box. But once you have learned to tweak and tune them...they 're cool runners ! 


I guess it's the same in electric football. I 'm pretty sure, now with your adult modelling skills, you should succeed to make complete games ! 

For the passing, now they invented "the pass simulation", wich is a sort of "wargames" technic to simulate passing and make the game more smoother.

Check electric football on youtube, you'll see that people now play great games, with very realistic moves. 

I'm already building my own gameboard, BTW. I 'll report feedback as a complete newbie (never played this game before, since it's typically a pure american toy), if any interest.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

HI,


So finally, I made it, I built my own gameboard, and started to tweak, customize and paint teams too ! 




















I'm havinf a lot of fun. One thing funny, is that some electric football fans are also h0 slot car collectors ! :thumbsup:


Now, since the biggest work is done (the board and first teams building) , I'm back in slot car action !!!


Dimitri


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice! Apparently, your artistry and attention to detail is not limited to the slot car hobby. Looks like fun.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you ! 

If you like football, it's a fun game


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you gonna get back on that "from scratch" ALS car?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, of course, as soon as possible. In the next weeks, for sure


----------

